# Is it possible to make my stampede competitive short course



## Anthony Salzano (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone no what I can do to make it race worthy so far I dropped an rx 8 esc and a tekin pro 4 motor 3300kv sway bars and bigbore shocks


----------



## donhoejr (Nov 9, 2010)

A short coarse body is to long for the pede. Stiffin up the shocks and get it as close to the ground as you can. If its 2wd you can lenghten the chassic to give it the same wheel base as a slash. With a 4x4 you mite be able to use a redcat sc body. I know they have a shorter wheel base then the rest of the sc world. My son runs his on your track and it jumps and flys great. You also mite want to check out the shorter rustler front shocks to help lower it.


----------

